# American TV Channels



## Obiru

I’m sure this has been posted before but as a new member my search attempts failed. What, if any, options are there in Japan to watch American TV channels?


----------



## BC305

Old question...but if anyone else is looking...or wondering, like me, which services are good.
Netflix Japan, Hulu Japan, Amazon Japan are the big three available domestically that come to mind. We've been using Hulu and Amazon and...although very different from the US versions...happy to have them. Many people also resort to a VPN to access their US accounts for the same providers, but I'd rather do without if I can help it. Apple TV and Google TV might also be options but I haven't used them in Japan yet. Anyone have experience with either?


----------



## JJ_Gav

There's also USTVNow for a more "traditional" live TV experience, works everywhere as far as I know. Another company used to provide a TV box-style service anywhere abroad as well but they folded last year, can't recall the name now.


----------



## garypen

Use an Android-based streaming device like Amazon's Fire TV or Google's Chromecast with Google TV (not the older original Chromecast). Install a VPN app, like VPN Unlimited which has a $39.95 lifetime deal, if you search around the interwebs. Then, you can not only use US versions of Netflix, Hulu, Prime Video, etc, you can watch local broadcast channels using Locast, which costs $5/mo.
FYI, a great thing about Netflix is that you only need one account, which changes programming depending on the country you connect from, as opposed to Hulu and Prime which has different accounts for each country. That means that when you log into Netflix from Japan, you will see whatever programming is available to Japanese subscribers, even if you have a US-based account. With Hulu and Prime, if you log in from Japan with a US account, the available programming is extremely limited. In fact, I'm not sure you can even log into US Hulu from Japan.
I believe Disney+ and AppleTV+ offer mostly the same programming on the JP accounts that they do to US accounts, as they own most of their subscribed content. I still think that a VPN app used with US-based streaming accounts is the best method for US and English-language programming. But, if you really want to avoid a VPN, then you should still have a ton of English language content, if you sign up for Netflix, Disney+, and AppleTV+ in Japan.


----------

